# The Arrival of the Great 1



## SHBKF (Mar 1, 2008)

Greetings Brothers & Sisters in the Martial Arts

I am Sensei LaValle Bullard-Muhammad 2nd degree Black Belt under the certification of the Black Karate Federation and Sijo Steve Muhammad. I began my training in July of 1984 under the instruction of Masters Robert Humphrey (RIP) & Robert Temple (past and current). Throughout my years I have studied under Sijo Steve Muhammad, Grandmaster Donnie Williams, Grandmaster Carl Scott Master Michael Holmes, Master Sharon Floyd, Master Lenny (Abdul Lateef) Ferguson, Grandmaster Jackie Cotton (Shinjimatsu Shaolin Goju Ryu), Master Ray Wizard, Grandmaster Jerry Smith, Master Rick Wagnon, Master Heru Lee, Master Stu Gilliam and Mr. Anthony Bell. 

I have been training young warriors in the City of Pomona CA since February 2003. Producing Warriors in the Arts and in Life.

www.southhillsbkf.com


----------



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2008)

Interesting title for your opening greeting.

Welcome to MT.  I hope you enjoy everything it has to offer.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## SHBKF (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.  I look forward to dialoguing, with everyone there's a lot of information out there and I'm sure this is the perfect place to obtain a lot of knowledge on different areas in the the martial arts. 

LaValle Bullard-Muhammad


----------



## grydth (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome. Your biography is notable for your recovery from adversity. You are to be commended, sir.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome. And say hi to Donnie Williams for me.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome and nice Bio


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome and Happy Posting.


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 1, 2008)

grydth said:


> Welcome. Your biography is notable for your recovery from adversity. You are to be commended, sir.



Recovery from Adversity??? I don't understand.


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2008)

ok

Welcome from one of little significant


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT.  You'll find that membership here runs the gambit from fresh young newbies like me to those who are seasoned in the MA's.  

I hope you find Martial Talk enriching.


----------



## grydth (Mar 1, 2008)

navyvetcv60 said:


> Recovery from Adversity??? I don't understand.



His intro post provides a link to his MA school and it has his bio on it. This man survived some hard years, but triumphed over it all and came back to become an MA instructor.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome! :wavey:  I'm looking forward to more posts from you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 1, 2008)

i like ur opening too.  i live in pomona.  but i go to karate at red dragon in glendora.  is ur studio a red dragon?


----------



## morph4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello LaValle, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Sensei LaValle and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 2, 2008)

Impressive Bio - welcome to MT! 

Your post title definately draws people in here!


----------

